# USA and Europe lift safety ban on Philippine airlines flights



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Good news for Philippine Airlines, they have been ban for the past 3 years from flying to Europe because of safety concern. The ban has not been totally lifted. The USA would not let them expand flights because of safety also. That ban is also being lifted.

US seen lifting restrictions on Philippine airlines

EU partially lifts ban on Philippine carriers


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

WOW ! Interesting did not know that. I would not use PAL anyways they are so expensive.


----------

